# Introducing.......



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...Shepherd Book. My very own pocket panther!



















Fuzzy, but he doesn't seem to ever sit still.

I went to the local rescue to meet a particular cat and that was was not only cranky and nippy but clawed the crap out of my friend Gabe who went with me.

We checked out all the cats in the adult room and kitten room and no one screamed "please adop me!". We got into the 'teenage' room and I saw one who looked a LOT like Nutmeg so I got all excited and ready to run with her... and my ex husband (who also went with me) suggested I see how she interact with the other cats in that room. I put her on a tower with Shepherd Book and she ATTACKED him. Instead of fighting back he just leaned back like "WT?". I picked him up to apologize and he climbed onto my shoulder, nuzzled my ear and started purring. I looked into his big golden eyes and that was it. I filled out the papers and brought him right home. 

I'm a terrible parent and didn't do a slow intro. I opened the bag and they met. A little hissing from MowMow and following Shepherd Book around (hissing) and it's already settling down. MowMOw is laying with me watching the kitten play with a feather toy.

Shepherd has already checked out the apartment and used the litterbox and had a huge drink of water from the fountain.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Yay! He is such a cutie- and come on, black cats are awesome.  He sounds like a total sweetie, and I am sure MowMow will appreciate the company.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

AWwwwww! He's adorable!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

What a little cutie! Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a doll! Congratulations...glad to hear everything seems to be going well with him and MowMow. I hope they become fast friends.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

How did you decide on her name?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I knew I wanted a 'Firefly'(old Sci Fi TV show that Fox cancelled) themed name. The kitten is a male so it was either Mal, Jayne, Simon or Wash....but none of those fit his very calm and gentle personality....then Gabe pointed out the 'Preacher' in the show named Shepherd Book. That fit him perfectly. Calm, gentle and loving but one heck of a sense of humor.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry for double post. Just took these. He finally laid down. 



















and playing in the bathroom sink


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

AWwwwww I'm in love! I wonder if my Wicket was this cute when he was a kitten!? He's so tubby and silly now, I bet he totally was that kind of kitten.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

He's a beauty! MowMow will appreciate the company while you are at work. Hope the introductions continue to go smoothly...Congratulations!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Krissy! He's gorgeous...and I'm not biased at all.  :wink:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's SUCH a little love bug. When he finally settles down it's always near me. The second I touch him he stars purring like a motorboat and making air biscuits.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I love black cats...*

Awww so cute...I love black cats..He looks like my Blackie:blackcat so cute. Same thing happened to me. When I got Blackie my female cat was not hissing but she looked terrified. The first thing Blackie did when he saw her was throw punches at her, and now they are barely starting to get a long because they :cat3are sleeping together in the same bed:kittyturn I guess is starting to get better from now..I hope so...

What happened to the tortie you were interested in?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She was sweet but this guy and I clicked. She's cute and little, she'll find a home quick. This poor guy had been there a while and they expected him to be there a lot longer.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Awwwww*

I know not a lot of people like black cats :? I hate when family member ask me "Why did you get a black cat?" My response "ummm maybe because I wanted to, and if you don't like my black cat then don't come visit me." when I say that it seems they don't want to talk about my cat anymore :wink


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My answer will be simple, "he was sweet, has beautiful eyes and he chose me."  That's enough for me.

Looks like a vet trip is imminent though, he's sneezing a bit. Although, he IS exploring parts of my apartment I haven't paid attention to in a long time. Back of the closets and cupboards, under the desk and behind the bed...... I should attack dust rags to him...


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> My answer will be simple, "he was sweet, has beautiful eyes and he chose me."  That's enough for me.
> 
> Looks like a vet trip is imminent though, he's sneezing a bit. Although, he IS exploring parts of my apartment I haven't paid attention to in a long time. Back of the closets and cupboards, under the desk and behind the bed...... I should attack dust rags to him...


 h


jajjajjajajjajja don't worry he is going to guide you, maybe that's the reason for sneezing, better clean before CPS gets to your home lol...


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

AAAwww he's adorable and sounds like such a sweetie!

Thank you so much for adopting a sweet little pocket panther (Isis gives you head butts and purrs for doing so as well!)

Enjoy him.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> My answer will be simple, "he was sweet, has beautiful eyes and he chose me."  That's enough for me.
> 
> Looks like a vet trip is imminent though, he's sneezing a bit. Although, he IS exploring parts of my apartment I haven't paid attention to in a long time. Back of the closets and cupboards, under the desk and behind the bed...... I should attack dust rags to him...


Ariel was sneezing the first couple days as well, but when the vet checked him out he was fine. I think it was all the new smells in the air, and sticking his nose in places I hadn't swept up much. He would be coming out of corners I didn't even know existed with dust bunnies attached to his tail and whiskers! So hopefully it's the same with your guy. 

But he sounds like the sweetest little thing, and being named after a preacher character sounds perfect for him.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow! I didn't know you were even planning on another cat. I just read in another thread you were thinking about a dog!

I have a soft spot for black kitties, some of my favourites, including two of my own, have been black. He looks really sweet! How old is he? Was there any background information on him? I look forward to more pictures and progress reports.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He was born around April 2nd. His mom was a feral. He and one other litter mate (the only black kittens) were still at the rescue. 

He's settled in just fine. Playing, eating, drinking and using the litterbox perfectly. He played himself out and is sleeping next to me while I watch TV on the bed. The OTHER cat is pouting and sleeping on the spare bedroom bed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Little Shep is adorable!!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Congrats! He's such a cutie. I'm sure him and Mow will be getting along famously in no time considering how you said the first greeting went.

Btw glad to see you know how to spell Shepherd, lol. (My name may or may not be Becky Shepherd...)

I will also add my name to the list of people who are excited for more pictures!!!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh!!! He's gorgeous! Glad he's joined your clan easily!! I'm sure MowMow will get over his pouting session soon 

Thanks for sharing your new addition!
Rachel 

PS...love the name  They need to bring Firefly back  Nathan Fillion forever!! LOL


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Krissy, congrats! I was expecting you to go to the shelter next weekend but this is wonderful. I hope Mow Mow treats him nice. Looking forward to your intro stories.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats! What a beautiful new baby you have! Black cats are so elegant -- when their fur is brushed, it almost glows.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

What a pretty boy


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I told you that you would be getting another cat today and what did you say? "No I won't". I was so right.

That Nutmeg cat sounds like her sister, but she attacks out of playfulness!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

LOVE!!!! What a fine specimen of a pocket panther too! Congratulations!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Congrats. Hope Mow Mow stops pouting soon!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats! It's so exciting to hear someone's getting a new kitty! He's just gorgeous and sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

You got another cat now! Haha! Congrats.


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

He's beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

now you'll have two faces greeting you when you come home!!! both blaming the other for all damages that occured while you were at work..


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

oh how fun! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh he is gorgeous! I'm sure they'll be getting along in no time- sulking is better than attacking!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...congrats! He is the same exact age as Sasha, my sweet sweet boy. My Vet pegged him as 4/2 as well. Black kitties rock!!!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG! He looks so much like Nox!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Hope MowMow likes his new brother!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I love black kitties. X3
Guess we all can only have one cat for so long, eh? ;P


----------

